# Wanted: Rabbit to Rescue Saskatoon, SK, Canada



## vjp300 (Dec 23, 2014)

I want to find a friend (not mate) for my unneutered male rabbit Roger. I'd prefer to give an unwanted adult a very loving home rather than go to the pet store. 

If you know of any rescue centers in the Saskatoon area or are wanting to give your rabbit up for adoption then please let me know. I would like to introduce Roger to his potential friend before fully adopting his new playmate as I want to make sure there is a potential match there before starting the companionship effort.

Many thanks.


----------

